# A couple of Clomid questions



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I was wondering if anyone could help me out with answers to a couple of questions...

Is it normal to have MUCH lighter periods? AF arrived and was bright red for the first day and a half, and then turned sludgy-brown, gloopy and really sticky. THis then went on for another 2 days so I'd packed up totally after 4 days. This is unheard of for me, it's usually a week of full-on AF...is the brown stuff a side-effect (it wasn't on the list)

And...my swine of a doctor called me in to discuss my test results (just my 21-day stuff) and told me my progesterone levels were (and I quote) 'abnormally high' (he also asked if I'd be happy about being pregnant, the  ). He said this usually pointed to a pregnancy and so i did my sample, only to find today it was a BFN. Bit narked that he's such a tit (getting my hopes up like that!), but I can live with that. What I'm concerned about is the use of his phrase. I know I'm ovulating, as previous 21-days have shown this...I also know that our levels all differ, but it just seemed a really wierd thing to say. And now pregnancy's been ruled out, he doesn't want see me regarding this. 
Oooh, lots to ask the con in a fortnight!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

right gonna start with your ?? bout lighter periods, yes clomid can do this, my periods on clomid were at times non existant + did sometimes cause confusion as to weather it was indeed AF with it being so light so you aint abnormal it does happen hun  

as for your day 21 bloods, well as you know this measures the levels of progesterone, if your levels are above 30nmol/l this indicates ovulation not pregnancy, the higher the levels may indicate that you have released more than one egg + with you taking clomid this could very well be the case, i have never heard before that your progesterone levels indicate pregnancy  maybe your GP meant that you have a higher chance of a PG with your levels being good + high  even so + unfortunately having good progesterone levels that indicate ovulation does not mean you will fall PG

goodluck with your consult

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya imple
My periods are much lighter on clomid as well. I had one that lasted 2 days!! I was well pleased  
Cor your doctor is a numpty, getting your hopes up like that!! How long you been on clomid?
X


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hiya Imple, yeah my afs are shorter and lighter on clomid, and they have varied in colour and consistency thorughout my IF journey with all the different pills and hormones they've had me taking so I think its just a symptom of that rather than anything wrong (tmi at one point my af was almost black and really gooey like tar (YUK!), asked my cons and he just shrugged it off, seems he wasnt worried at all by this).

Your doc sounds rubbish tho, just like mine to whom I had to explain icsi to ... it is upsetting when they hinder rather than help you when its hard enough as it is to know what's going on. Abnormally high progesterone, I would have thought, was a sign that you'd been on clomid this month  . Good job us girls on here have each other and know what we're talking about hey!

Best of luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm going to have to agree with the other ladies here....your doctor is talking rubbish !  Is this your consultant or your GP ??

High progesterone results when on clomid may mean you're releasing more than one egg.  Yes, when pregnant your progesterone would stay higher until the placenta takes over as it's the progesterone that supports early pregnancy....but unfortunately progesterone can't be used as an indication of pregnancy because levels can vary so much month to month and woman to woman.

I have naturally high progesterone levels and they may actually be higher in a natural cycle and not pregnant than those of a pregnant woman, if that makes sense ?

In natural cycles my levels have been between 61-81 nmol/l.....the lowest I've ever had was 48 nmol/l and that was first natural cycle following an IVF treatment.  I was prescribed clomid to boost ie release more eggs (I ovulate fine no problem) several years ago and when I had progesterone tested twice during the 6mths the levels were 103 and 105 nmol/l and those, along with follicle tracking scans indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs each month.

Do you know what your progesterone level was out of interest ?  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

Awww, thank you ladies for all your replies  
You've all put my mind at rest about the lovely brown goo and the short visits of AF. I guess it's something else we just have to put up with  
As for my doctor, well it's a saga, as I've already requested not to be seen by one of the others at the practice after she was downright rude to me a few months back. I'm at the point tnow where I want to change surgeries as I feel I'm not being taken seriously. I appreciate there are loads of women out there who are going through more traumatic treatment than me but I feel like a name being processed and that I'm taking up time as I've not got body parts that are falling off or contagious diseases!...grrrr!

Um, I don't know what my progesterone levels are, it's one of the things I've got on my list to ask the con. Can I ask at what point people started having tracking scans? I'm only on my second cycle of Clomid so I'm still a bit new to it all


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

hiya, sorry I cant answer they're not scanning me, only doing bloods at day 21. 

sounds like you're doing the right thing changing docs. You really need to feel comfortable and like you're getting some sort of service this is hard enough as it is to deal with without them making it harder  

Kerry


----------



## Imple (Feb 12, 2008)

KerryO said:


> hiya, sorry I cant answer they're not scanning me, only doing bloods at day 21.
> 
> sounds like you're doing the right thing changing docs. You really need to feel comfortable and like you're getting some sort of service this is hard enough as it is to deal with without them making it harder
> 
> Kerry


Cheers chick 

Yeah, that's all I'm having tested at the mo, and my day to be tested seems to always fall on a work day so they're really fed up with me! 

Have been recommended a good GP by a friend who's recently had issues with an ectopic (sp) pregnancy so am looking in to that


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

s0d them some things are more important. My BT is this weds, like yours a work day. I'm really past caring now though gawd help them if they say anything to me about it!

Good luck getting sorted with the new doc, sounds like a winner.

Kerry


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Imple not all ladies are scanned, i had 6 cycles + never had day21 bloods or tracking scans just to make you aware hun

goodluck hunting down a new GP think it is time you changed judging by what you have said  

xxx


----------

